
Using Custom Domains for React Apps Deployed to GitHub Pages - Blelouch
https://www.pluralsight.com/guides/using-custom-domains-for-react-apps-deployed-to-github-pages
======
dvaun
Github has excellent documentation on configuring GH pages to use custom
domains: [https://docs.github.com/en/github/working-with-github-
pages/...](https://docs.github.com/en/github/working-with-github-pages/about-
custom-domains-and-github-pages)

